# Don't go in the water



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

And get some BIG leader material

One of my South African friends sent me these photos.  It is a Goliath Tiger Fish and was caught in the Democratic Republic of Congo in lower central Africa on the Kwango river.  I found an African message board thread on it but no one mentioned its weight.  I think it was caught in April.  Look at those chompers!!    




























Wading would definitely be out of the question if we had those over here.  And the teeth grow back if they loose any.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn!

Just Damn!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a golden shiner on roids.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

holy teeth..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No noodling for those guys.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

no lip landing that beast!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the warning!  This is where I'm going there for the fall and winter. see any mosquitoes???


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> Thanks for the warning!   This is where I'm going there for the fall and winter. see any mosquitoes???


Yeah, they're the flying things the size of Piper Cubs!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

WARNING: Dont take your WING WING THING out in that water! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Malaria City! U will be serve with SLE, WNV, EEE, Malaria, and Yellow fever bloodshake with Tigerfish fillet on the side for dinner...........oh, a buffalo mosquito wings too!.....LOL. The tigerfish in the picture looks good for dinner!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Nice set of chompers


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

:-?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. And I thought picking up a 22 inch trout was dangerous. :-/


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like a tarpon that mated with a vampire!!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

HOLY COW!!!!     YIKES!
Weedy


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Looks like a tarpon that mated with a vampire!!




quoted for accuracy!


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Holy cow! That thing would do some serious damage....


----------

